# Aster Big Boy (Query)



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

My Aster Big Boy has always run well. I cannot recall the time when there was a problem.

I have a query however with the screw cap cover on the steam oil reservoir located on the LH running board. There isn't a cap and there never has been since I bought the engine some years ago now.

I was told there was no need for a cap, due in part to the long plastic feed tube which feeds down to the holding tank. I ensure that this tube is never empty.
The top opening of the feed has a thread which makes me think that Aster intended it to be sealed.

What do other owners feel about this?
The cab number on mine is 4024

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Magnificent! 

I am looking for a Big Boy. Anyone thinking of parting their please contact me .


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Since the Aster Big Boy has a mechanical lubricator not a displacement one I think you should be ok There is a Aster treaded cap (my memory isn't gone yet). I never thought my lubricator worked that well but I do remember that I lost it once and there were no real operational issues. I think I had an extra cap but I sent it on to Steve who runs her now in Houston....

Sam


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder if another Aster model has a cap which would fit?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

The correct cap for this engine has an air breather hole in it. As Sam said, it's a mechanical lubricator and therefore should not be sealed. I would get a cap as you don't want dust and whatever in the tank. I have never had a problem with the oiler but I understand some people in the east, cold weather areas, do have a problem.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

main131 said:


> I was told there was no need for a cap, due in part to the long plastic feed tube which feeds down to the holding tank. I ensure that this tube is never empty.
> The top opening of the feed has a thread which makes me think that Aster intended it to be sealed.


The long tube that you see going from the running board tank is actually running to the mechanical lubricator itself, not another holding tank. It is square in shape, has a gasket sealed top, is made of brass and has a small pump inside that is run off the gear sticking out it's side. This gear is turned by a eccentric off the nearest driver. It can and will drain the running board tank through the long tube that connects the two. The original running board tank screws in and has a hole through it to allow all to flow nicely.

The Big Boys are messy oil Hogs, but that is part of the fun. Its best to push them around the track before firing up to give the lubricator time to draw oil from the running board tank and then top it off. On the side of the lubricator where the axle from the pump inside runs through to the gear that is run off the eccentric there is no seal, so you always get a little oil leaking from there. When your run is over, oil left in the running board tank will find it's way down into the lubricator and drip out from the same place causing a nice oil puddle under your engine. Like I said, its a big beast and should make a mess.

You are correct in that the Aster Big Boy is a pleasure to run. You can make it crawl or run the wheels off of it. It is so easy to run that it almost runs itself. It is well thought out and darn near bullet proof.

Pictures of Aster Big Boy mechanical lubricator found on the web. Many thanks to who ever posted them in the first place.


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

A big thanks for replies.
If there is not a spare cap around I may have to contact Aster
main131


----------



## Chris Turnbull (Jan 25, 2017)

Many thanks to Steve S for his erudite post. I know it is now over two years later but having acquired an Aster Big Boy a year ago I have been concerned that oil always seems to drip from the lubricator. However, I didn't want to dismantle the lubricator if this was a feature of the lubricator rather than a fault.

Steve, you have saved me a lot of work. Thank you.

Chris Turnbull


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, glad that I could help. I sent my Big Boy to TRS to get the asbestos removed. Aster used asbestos to insulate the steam pipes and at the back and front of the boiler for insulation. Many of the early Asters have asbestos in them. 

Now before I get called out for worrying about nothing, I had just found out that one of my Family member's had been diagnosed with Cancer. Yes, I freaked out. 

Ryan informed me that he would be happy to remove the asbestos and replace it with something else. He also said that others had sent early Aster engines to have asbestos removal (Ryan used the word "Abatement", but he is one of those incredibly smart College guys and very nice too).

Then because I got so caught up in the cancer fight I lost interest in steaming and just about everything else for the next two years. I told Ryan that when I felt like steaming again I would let him know when to get back at it and "Get Her Done". 

Because of the Almighty's Blessing's, my Daughter is now winning her battle! You will notice how many more "Steaming At Steve's", filmed by, "Cecil B. DeMille Art", that there have been lately. It is still very scary but She is winning ! So Ryan is now working on the Big Boy.

I hope you will enjoy and coddle yours like I do. IMHO, the Big Boy is ASTER'S number one engine. It is Iconic !!! Thank you Sam for selling me yours.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Steve,
I'm am very happy to have done so and I'm pleased that all is going well on the most important fronts. Someday next year perhaps (retiring, god willing) I hope to get down to Houston again to see you and the engine run again...That engine always ran great for me and I am happy to hear that it is becoming a bit safer to handle.

Best,
Sam


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to it Sam.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi 
Is this parts what you need?
Do you have assemble illustration for Big Boy?
Sorry, my poor English can't catch what you want.

Now we are going to make stock list for spare parts.
But if you wish to check, we will ask you the parts number on these assemble illustration.
Please note.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Aster Japan.

I would be interested to know what other parts you have for that engine...So, please provide when possible.

Thank you very much,
Sam


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

boilingwater said:


> Aster Japan.
> 
> I would be interested to know what other parts you have for that engine...So, please provide when possible.
> 
> ...



I second that. Please let us know.

Steve.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Sam san & Steve san!

We have finished to make the list from 141R,BR01,Eb3/5,A3/5 and BR44.
We are now making the list of all models as attached photo, please give us a time.
But we have already counted rest of all spare parts of all models when we were move.
And we have given up to keep spare parts models form 1975 to 79(ex 141R).
We are keeping all paper drawings of all models.
Unfortunately, CAD drawings until 2011 were gone completely by Earthquake. 
(Data server was physical destroyed)
Is it OK about my English??

Fujii, from Aster Japan


----------



## Chris Turnbull (Jan 25, 2017)

Part 449 is the missing part as I understand it. 

And don't worry about your English. Its far better than my Japanese!

Chris Turnbull


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Aster Japan,

Thanks and your English is fine!

I would be interested in what parts you have for the BR 01 as well. I am missing parts for that engine, mostly on the tender.

If you can supply that list, I will order whatever parts you have available that I am missing.

Best,

Sam


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you (Arigatou gozaimasu)
Unfortunately Samurai Japan was lost the game yesterday at LA Dodgers stadium, but your words make me "healthy".

Chris san
We do not keep this No.449 parts as spare, but we can make as the cost of pilot parts.
If you wish, please free to ask us or Hans san.
I think it will be almost as same cost as a carton of cigarette plus postage. (The price of this spare was a packet of cigarette, but we do not keep it now sorry)


----------



## Chris Turnbull (Jan 25, 2017)

Aster Japan said:


> Thank you (Arigatou gozaimasu)
> 
> Chris san
> We do not keep this No.449 parts as spare, but we can make as the cost of pilot parts.
> ...


It wasn't me that wanted part 449, it was main131 and since his (or her) original post was some two years ago he/she may have obtained one by now - but thank you for thinking of me all the same. My Big Boy is just fine and, since I replaced the O-rings on the steam manifold which had hardened over the years, it now has a boiler certificate for public running.

Regards

Chris Turnbull


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Mr. Fujii. So happy to hear that some parts have been saved and are being cataloged. I can imagine how much work it must be sorting it all out. Thanks.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S. said:


> The long tube that you see going from the running board tank is actually running to the mechanical lubricator itself, not another holding tank. It is square in shape, has a gasket sealed top, is made of brass and has a small pump inside that is run off the gear sticking out it's side. This gear is turned by a eccentric off the nearest driver. It can and will drain the running board tank through the long tube that connects the two. The original running board tank screws in and has a hole through it to allow all to flow nicely.
> 
> The Big Boys are messy oil Hogs, but that is part of the fun. Its best to push them around the track before firing up to give the lubricator time to draw oil from the running board tank and then top it off. On the side of the lubricator where the axle from the pump inside runs through to the gear that is run off the eccentric there is no seal, so you always get a little oil leaking from there. When your run is over, oil left in the running board tank will find it's way down into the lubricator and drip out from the same place causing a nice oil puddle under your engine. Like I said, its a big beast and should make a mess.
> 
> ...


Can you help in identifying the tube shown in the attached photos - it isn't the tube that runs from the running board tank but it clearly comes from the lubricator and looks as though it should be connected to something as it ends in semi-spherical cup and is full of oil. I've studied the drawings but can't find it so wonder if this is a modification that a previous owner has made to the machine. The first picture shows the tube in the position it was when I acquired the engine. The second shows it pulled clear of the drivers.


----------



## Chris Turnbull (Jan 25, 2017)

There's no tube like that on my Big Boy so its probably a modification by the previous owner. If runs to the lubricator could it some means filling the lubricator? I must admit that filling the tank can be a messy operation. I bent some aluminium tube a couple of inches long to about 120 degrees and formed a bell-shaped end to one end. I put the plain end into the tank and squirt oil from my steam oil can into the bell-shaped end. Six or seven squirts and the tank is full. I still spill some oil occasionally but its a lot easier than filling the tank directly from my oil can.

Chris Turnbull


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Turnbull said:


> There's no tube like that on my Big Boy so its probably a modification by the previous owner. If runs to the lubricator could it some means filling the lubricator? I must admit that filling the tank can be a messy operation. I bent some aluminium tube a couple of inches long to about 120 degrees and formed a bell-shaped end to one end. I put the plain end into the tank and squirt oil from my steam oil can into the bell-shaped end. Six or seven squirts and the tank is full. I still spill some oil occasionally but its a lot easier than filling the tank directly from my oil can.
> 
> Chris Turnbull[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Turnbull (Jan 25, 2017)

That's a good idea. Why didn't I think of that?

Many thanks,

Chris Turnbull


----------

